# Shtypi dhe politika > Problematika shqiptare >  Dhuna seksuale si krim nderkombetar-Dhunimet ne Kosov(dhe pasojat e tyre).

## bela70

Dhuna seksuale si krim nderkombetar-Dhunimet ne Kosov.

DHUNIMI PLAGË QË VËSHTIRË SHËROHET 

· Ndikimi i mediave vendase e të huaja në 
zhvillimin e hetimeve të rasteve 
të dhunimeve të femrave shqiptare gjatë luftës 
në Kosovë 
· Femrat e dhunuara duhet të garantohen se nuk do 
të fyhen e kritikohen 
nga rrethi kur flasin për fatkeqësitë e tyre 
(HRW- Martina Vandenberg) 
· Shkrime skandaloze në mediat tona e të huaja  
shkelje imediate e 
së drejtës së femrës për ruajtjen e dinjitetit 
dhe indivudalitetit të 
saj 

Si trajtohet nga mediat tona çështja e dhunimit të 
femrës shqiptare nga 
pjesëtarët e forcave të armatosura serbe para dhe 
gjatë luftës në Kosovë? Sa 
hapësirë i jepet nga shtypi ditor, revista javore, 
dyjavore apo mujore kësaj 
kaptine të dhimbshme dhe shumë të ndjeshme nga lufta e 
porsapërfunduar? A 
ka trajtime adekuate të kësaj problematike dhe a 
shkohet nga ajo që sa më 
shumë raste që përshkruhen bëhen me qëllim të 
senzibilizimit të 
problematikës? Sa rëndësi i kushtohet rikthimit në 
jetë dhe integrimit në 
shoqërinë tonë të femrave të dhunuara duke i 
shfrytëzur mundësitë e këtyre 
mediave? A kemi ne si shoqëri përvojë të mirëfilltë 
në trajtimin e rasteve 
të tilla dhe rehabilitimin e femrave që plagën e 
dhunimit do ta bartin të 
ndryrë në shpirt deri në fund të jetës? Sa janë në 
gjendje familjet e 
femrave të dhunuara të ballafaqohen me realitetin dhe 
tu ndihmojnë vajzave 
apo nuseve të tyre në tejkalimin e thyerjes 
shpirtërore që ato e kanë 
përjetuar? 
Janë këto disa nga pyetjet që ne çdo ditë duhet tia 
bëjmë vetes dhe tu 
rikthehemi ditëve që po kalojnë, të vështrojmë prapa 
se çfarë kemi bërë dhe 
sa kemi bërë deri më tani për ta lehtësuar gjendjen në 
këtë drejtim. Janë 
publikuar rrëfime të ndryshme, natyrisht, pa të dhëna 
konkrete të rasteve, 
janë publikuar shumë raporte të organizatave 
qeveritare dhe joqeveritare 
ndërkombëtare e shumë pak ose fare pak raporte të 
organizatave vendase. 


Cilat janë shkrimet që e kanë trajtuar këtë temë? 

Në vazhdim do të shënojmë disa nga publikimet më të 
rëndësishme që janë 
dhënë nga shtypi. Thënë më konkretisht, deri më tani 
është shkruar për disa 
raporte që kanë publikuar OKB, OSBE, FNUAP, HWR etj. 
Gjatë periudhës së 
sulmeve ajrore të NATO-s mbi forcat serbe, atëherë kur 
në Kosovë nuk është 
botuar asnjë gazetë ditore apo revistë tjetër, në 
shtypin ditor të 
shqiptarëve në Maqedoni është publikuar raporti i 
Stejt Departamentit 
Amerikan, ku, sekretarja e shtetit, Medlin Olbrajt, 
pastrimin etnik të 
forcave serbe në Kosovë e ka quajtur  fushatë të 
rrezikshme. Në këtë 
raport thuhet se forcat serbe po e përdorin dhunimin 
si pjesë të pastrimit 
etnik, se numri i dhunimeve është shtuar në 
vazhdimësi, kështu që, kur bëhet 
fjalë për dhunimet, mund të flitet për një fushatë të 
organizuar. Brenda 
këtij raporti thuhet se shqiptaret e reja janë ndaluar 
në një hotel në Pejë, 
ku pa mëshirë janë dhunuar nga ushtarët serbë, (e 
përditshmja shqiptare e 
Shkupit Fakti, 12.05.1999, faqe 4). Po në Fakti, 
më 12 dhe 13 maj 1999, 
në faqen e fundit të gazetës, është dhënë një analizë 
e shkurtër e 
ekspertëve të Tribunalit Ndërkombëtar (shkruar në 
gjuhën angleze), që 
merren me hetimin e krimit të dhunimit. Shkrimi 
titullohet Dhuna seksuale 
si krim ndërkombëtar dhe është një analizë shumë e 
rëndësishme. 
E përditshmja Flaka, gjithashtu e Shkupit, e datës 
24 maj 1999, ka shkruar 
për raportin e publikuar nga OSBE, për krimet dhe 
gjenocidin serb në 
Kosovë, ku thuhet se janë grumbulluar mbi 1400 dëshmi 
për krime lufte e 
dhunime në Kosovë. Në raport thuhet se dëshmitë janë 
grumbulluar nga gratë 
dhe vajzat e reja shqiptare, të cilat rrëfejnë për 
veten e tyre (anonime) 
apo për shoqet e tyre dhe të afërmet që kanë përjetuar 
dhunimin nga 
pjesëtarët e forcave serbe. Në Fakti më 26 maj 1999 
është shkruar edhe për 
raportin e FNUAP (Fondi i Kombeve të Bashkuara për 
Popujt e Rrezikuar), të 
publikuar një ditë më parë. Në këtë raport të 
publikuar nga OKB në Gjenevë 
thuhet  Ushtarët serbë për çdo ditë ngarkonin me 
kamionë nga 30-50 femra 
të reja shqiptare të cilat i dërgonin në drejtime të 
panjohura dhe 
mbylleshin me to për disa ditë me radhë në ndërtesa 
ushtarake apo vendbanime 
të tjera të ushtarëve serbë.- Nëse ato refuzonin ti 
nënshtroheshin seksit 
- ose vriteshin ose digjeshin nga policët dhe ushtarët 
serbë . 
Për dhunimet gjatë periudhës së luftës në Kosovë ka 
folur edhe Komisionarja 
e OKB për të Drejtat e Njeriut z. Mery Robinson. Ajo, 
në raportin e saj, ka 
thënë: Dhunimet e femrave shqiptare në shumë qendra 
të Kosovës janë kryer 
kryesisht nga paramilitarët e Arkanit dhe nga policët 
serbë. Në vazhdim ajo 
përmend një rast në Ponesh të Gjilanit ku pjesëtarët e 
forcave të armatosura 
serbe kanë dhunuar në shtëpinë e saj një vajzë 20 
vjeçare në prani të nënës 
së saj (Bota sot, 7.3.2000,faq. 3). 
Në prag të njëvjetorit të fillimit të sulmeve ajrore 
të NATO-s, përkatësisht 
më 21 mars 2000, organizata joqeveritare humanitare 
amerikane Human Rights 
Watch ka publikuar një raport prej 37 faqesh, ku janë 
përshkruar 96 raste të 
dhunimeve të femrave në Kosovë. Lidhur me këtë raport 
(i pari i këtij lloji) 
kanë shkruar Koha ditore, Zëri ditor e Kosova 
sot, kurse e 
përditshmja Dita e ka publikuar këtë raport me 
vazhdime për disa ditë me 
radhë. 
Po ashtu, për këtë raport ka shkruar edhe ekspertja e 
HRW Martina 
Vandenberg, (shkrim ky i botuar në tërësi në revistën 
mujore për femra 
Teuta me titull Krimet mbi bazë të gjinisë, 
(revista nr. 61, prill 
2000, faqe 11). Martina Vandenberg, ndër të tjera, 
thotë  nëse gratë e 
dhunuara nuk flasin (nuk dëshmojnë, kriminelët që 
kryen dhunën seksuale, do 
të shpëtojnë pa u ndëshkuar! Gratë e dhunuara duhet të 
garantohen se nuk do 
të kritikohen nga rrethi kur të flasin për këto 
tortura. Autorja e 
raportit M. Vanderberg deklaron se, në saje të 
dëshmive që HRW ka 
grumbulluar, forcat e armatosura të Jugosllavisë dhe 
të Serbisë janë 
përgjegjëse direkte për dhunimin sistematik të grave 
dhe të vajzave 
shqiptare në Kosovë gjatë sulmeve ajrore të NATO-s . 
Kurse zonja Zylfie 
Hundozi  Pallaska, neuropsikiatre, në shtojcën 
Extra të revistës Teuta 
- të shtatorit 1999, ka shkruar një vështrim shkencor 
për pasojat 
psikologjike të dhunimit të femrave, të titulluar 
Kthimi në jetën normale, 
faqe 16  17, ku, në mënyrë shkencore, flet për 
pasojat psikologjike të 
të dhunuarave dhe mënyrën se si duhet të trajtohen ato 
nga rrethi që të 
rikthehen në jetën normale. Po kjo revistë, në numrin 
e saj të tetorit 1999, 
ka organizuar një tryezë të rrumbullakët ku kanë marrë 
pjesë psikologë, 
neuropsikiatër, përfaqësues të Qendrës për Mbrojtjen 
e Grave e të Fëmijëve 
dhe të Këshillit për Mbrojtjen e të Drejtave e të 
Lirive të Njeriut. Temë 
diskutimi ishin raste të shumta të femrave të dhunuara 
dhe fenomenin e 
dhunimit të femrës sonë nga pjesëtarët e forcave të 
armatosura serbe. 
Në të përditshmen Zëri është publikuar në tërësi 
shkrimi i botuar në të 
përditshmen londineze THE OBSERVER, titulluar Nënat 
e dhunuara mallkojnë 
fëmijët e lindur, luftën, serbët dhunues (19 prill 
2000, faqe 11) dhe 
Foshnjat e dhunimit presin adaptuesit (20 prill 
2000, faqe 11), në të 
cilin shkrim, ndër të tjera, thuhet se grupet lokale 
humanitare kanë 
konstatuar se vetëm në janar të vitit 2000, në 
Kosovë, kanë lindur rreth 
100 foshnja, etërit e të cilëve janë dhunuesit serbë?! 
Kjo gazetë rrëfen për 
vështirësitë që hasin ekspertët dhe hulumtuesit 
ndërkombëtarë dhe vendas në 
evidencimin e këtyre rasteve për shkak se shumica e 
femrave të dhunuara nuk 
pranojnë se kanë qenë të dhunuara, mirëpo, për to më 
tepër mund të mësohet 
nga rrethi dhe dëshmitarët eventualë, që i kanë parë 
në momentet kur ato 
janë marrë nga forcat serbe. Lidhur me këtë shkrim 
menjëherë kanë reaguar 
autoritetet udhëheqëse të Klinikës Obstetrike  
Gjinekologjike në Prishtinë. 
Ky reagim është botuar në të përditshmet Koha ditore 
dhe Zëri më 20 
prill 2000 dhe në të thuhet se nuk është e vërtetë se 
kohëve të fundit kanë 
lindur shumë fëmijë të dhunuesve serbë, sepse nuk do 
të thotë që çdo dhunim 
ka përfunduar me shtatzënësi. Ata dëshmojnë, po ashtu, 
se shumë raste të 
shtatzënësive të tilla janë paraqitur para disa muajve 
dhe janë parandaluar 
në këtë spital. 

Dhunimi seksual  krim kundër njerëzimit 

Në vështrimin Dhuna seksuale si krim 
ndërkombëtar (Fakti, 12 e 13 maj 
1999) ekspertët e Tribunalit Ndërkombëtar për Krime të 
Luftës theksojnë se 
aktet e dhunës seksuale trajtohen në kuadër të 
juridiksionit të ICTY 
(Tribunali Ndërkombëtar për Krime Lufte në Jugosllavi) 
dhe të ICTR 
(Tribunali Ndërkombëtar për Krime të Luftës në 
Ruandë. Ata, me shembuj të 
ndryshëm të dhunimeve, e elaborojnë këtë çështje në 
mënyrë shkencore dhe 
juridike. Këto Tribunale e specifikojnë dhunimin 
seksual deri në shkallën 
e definicionit të akteve, të cilat mund ti 
konstituojnë krimet kundër 
njerëzimit. Këta ekspertë potencojnë disa segmente të 
juridiksionit të të dy 
Tribunaleve Ndërkombëtare për Krime të Luftës, të 
cilat, në statutet e tyre, 
dhunimin seksual e konsiderojnë si: 
- krim kundër njerëzimit, 
- gjenocid, 
- shkelje të ligjeve të luftës, 
- torturë, 
- krim të luftës në konfliktet e armatosura midis dy 
vendeve, 
- krim të luftës në konfliktet e armatosura interne, 
- krim i luftës konsiderohet edhe përgjegjësia 
për dhunim, kurse 
- shtatzënsia e dhunshme konsiderohet krim 
potencial. 
Në këtë vështrim janë marrë disa shembuj të personave 
të akuzuar nga këto 
Tribunale për abuzime seksuale të civilëve të 
pafajshëm në Ruandë dhe në 
ish-Jugosllavi (Bosnjë, Kroaci e Serbi), kurse vetëm 
është potencuar se ICTY 
e ka zgjeruar juridikisionin e vet për hetimin e 
abuzimeve seksuale të 
kryera nga forcat e armatosura serbe mbi popullatën 
civile shqiptare gjatë 
luftës në Kosovë. 

Sa ndihmojnë rrëfimet anonime të 
publikuara në shtypin tonë e të huaj? 

A ndihmojnë dhe sa ndihmojnë rrëfimet anonime të 
viktimave të dhunuara apo 
të dëshmitarëve të dhunimeve nga forcat serbe gjatë 
luftës në Kosovë, që 
herë pas here po publikohen në shtypin tonë? Po të 
shtrohet çështja se sa 
kanë ndikim mediat në zhvillimin e hetimeve mbi rastet 
e dhunimit të femrave 
gjatë luftës në Kosovë dhe çfarë ndikimi ushtrojnë 
ato, atëherë kalojmë në 
një rrafsh krejt tjetër, terren ky që më shumë do tu 
takonte organizatave 
e institucioneve përkatëse, psikologëve dhe hetuesve 
që merren me trajtimin 
dhe hetimin e krimeve të kësaj natyre. 
Duke marrë parasysh vështirësitë që hasim ne si 
institucion në ndriçimin e 
këtyre rasteve, vështërsitë me të cilat ballafaqohemi 
gjatë zbulimit të 
tyre, deklarimit të viktimave apo të dëshmitarëve dhe 
duke pasur parasysh 
ndjeshmërinë e hetimit mund të konkludojmë se puna që 
është bërë deri më 
tani në këtë drejtim është e vogël dhe e 
pamjaftueshme. Themi kështu për 
arsye se kemi të bëjmë me një problematikë shumë të 
ndërlikuar, e cila 
kërkon një tempo më të shpejtë të zgjidhjes së 
problemve, sepse është në 
pyetje e ardhmja e një pjese shumë të rëndësishme të 
shoqërisë sonë, e 
ardhmja e qindra e mijëra femrave tona (kryesisht të 
reja), të cilat, po nuk 
u ndihmuan, do të mbesin në mëshirën e fatit dhe do të 
gjenden para 
situatave shumë të rënda, prej të cilave vështirë do 
të arrijnë të dalin 
vet. 
Në bazë të përvojës që kanë bashkëpunëtorët tanë në 
hetimin e rasteve, 
shumica e viktimave apo e dëshmitarëve që kanë dhënë 
deklarata për KMDLNJ, 
kategorikisht janë kundër publikimit të rasteve të 
tyre për media edhe 
atëherë kur atyre u është premtuar se rasti vetëm do 
të përshkruhet pa emra 
apo me iniciale (sipas dëshirës së tyre) dhe se të 
dhënat e tjera do të 
mbahen sekrete. Megjithatë, kemi pasur raste kur 
viktimat kanë deklaruar 
haptazi se nuk dëshirojnë të flasin për përjetimet e 
tyre të tmerrshme mu 
për shkak të frikës se rasti do të publikohet për 
media. Viktimat e shfaqin 
çdo herë këtë mosbesim dhe refuzojnë çdo bisedë që do 
tu hapte rrugë 
rrëfimeve të tyre. 
Skandaloz ka qenë shkrimi i botuar në Koha ditore me 
titull Fëmijët e 
turpit, shkrim ky që ngjalli reagime të ndryshme edhe 
në shtypin tonë. 
Marrë në përgjithësi, për mendimin tonë, ky shkrim dhe 
shkrime të tilla e të 
ngjashme kanë pasur ndikim shumë negativ në hulumtimin 
e rasteve të 
dhunimeve për shkak se shumë femra të dhunuara, që 
kanë pasur rastin ti 
lexojnë këto shkrime, e kanë ndierë veten të nënçmuar 
dhe, edhe nëse do ta 
kishin pasur mendjen që ndonjëherë të rrëfehen, e kanë 
mbyllur përgjithmonë 
këtë kaptinë të hidhur të jetës së tyre. 

Cila është evidenca e KMDLNJ lidhur me rastet e 
dhunimeve të femrave? 

Lidhur me këtë kategori të dhunës dhe për këtë krim 
është folur para dhe 
gjatë gjithë periudhës së luftës në Kosovë. Në bazë të 
të dhënave nga 
terreni, kemi dyshime të bazuara se femrat shqiptare 
janë dhunuar nga forcat 
serbe që nga fillimi i luftës në Kosovë, kryesisht në 
pjesët që gradualisht 
janë përfshirë nga lufta. Mirëpo, intensiteti i 
dhunimeve është shtuar me 
fillimin e bombardimeve dhe është rritur në vazhdimësi 
gjatë tërë periudhës 
së sulmeve ajrore. Shumë organizata ndërkombëtare 
joqeveritare dhe ekspertë 
të ndryshëm kalkulojnë me shifrën se afër 20.000 
femra shqiptare janë 
dhunuar nga pjesëtarët e forcave serbe në ditët e 
luftës. Të dhënat nga 
terreni dhe dëshmitë e mbledhura në kampe të 
refugjatëve në Maqedoni, 
Shqipëri, Mal të Zi, dhe në vende të ndryshme, ku kanë 
qenë të vendosur 
shqiptarët e dëbuar e të deportuar nga Kosova dhe të 
gjitha dëshmitë e 
mbledhura pas përfundimit të luftës, dëshmojnë se 
numri i femrave të 
dhunuara mund jetë shumë i madh me qindra e mija. Por 
ne, si institucion, 
kemi shënime për: 

- 126 femra shqiptare të dhunuara nga forcat 
serbe, të cilave ua dimë 
identitetin, 
vendin dhe kohën kur janë dhunuar, e në disa raste, 
kemi identifikuar edhe 
dhunuesit e tyre; 
- prej tyre 28, pasi janë dhunuar, janë vrarë nga 
dhunuesit serbë, kurse 
- 8 femra, pasi janë dhunuar, janë marrë nga 
dhunuesit, janë dërguar në 
drejtime të panjohura dhe ende llogariten si të 
zhdukura. 
Nga ana tjetër, kemi të shënuara edhe disa lokacione, 
ku femrat shqiptare 
janë dhunuar në grupe, por identitetin e tyre nuk kemi 
arritur ta 
konstatojmë. Këto dëshmi janë marrë nga personat që 
kanë qenë prezentë kur 
nga kolonat e të dëbuarve janë nxjerrë dhe janë 
dërguar në drejtime të 
panjohura për tu dhunuar nga 20, 30 e 50 femra 
shqiptare. Ka për të mbetur 
enigmatike se cilat kanë qenë këto femra, sepse 
karakteristike ka qenë se 
ato nuk janë njohur nga rrethi ku janë marrë, për 
shkak se popullata, gjatë 
dëbimeve, ka qenë e zhvendosur. P.sh., në Prishtinë 
janë marrë femra të 
rretheve të tjera; në Gjakovë janë marrë dhe janë 
dhunuar femra të 
Mitrovicës apo të fshatrave të Drenicës. Po ashtu, 
kemi shënime se 
pjesëtarët e forcave serbe, në disa fshatra, që për 
arsye objektive nuk po i 
përmendim, kanë dhunuar sistematikisht 50, 70, 80 e më 
shumë femra të reja. 
Ne kemi shënime për dhunimin e 857 femrave shqiptare, 
identitetin e të 
cilave nuk e dimë, por jemi duke i gjurmuar këto 
raste. 

Çka do të ndihmonte rikthimin e femrave të dhunuara 
në binarët e jetës normale? 

Këto ishin disa nga shkrimet që kanë alarmuar 
opinionin për ndriçimin e 
krimit më makabër që është kryer nga forcat serbe në 
Kosovë. Më lart cekëm 
se janë publikuar edhe disa rrëfime të viktimave apo 
të dëshmitarëve të 
dhunimeve, të cilat, veç e veç, janë rrëfime 
rrëqethëse të të mbijetuarave, 
që kanë arritur të shpëtojnë gjallë, por që plagën e 
dhunimit vështirë do ta 
shërojnë. Ne nuk mund ta konstatojmë vërtetësinë e 
këtyre shkrimeve dhe 
objektivitetin e tyre, sepse ne e dimë fare mirë 
reagimin e viktimave e të 
dëshmitarëve, por nuk e përjashtojmë mundësinë që 
ndonjëri prej rasteve të 
jetë i vërtetë, megjithëse e dimë se kjo mënyrë e 
qasjes kësaj problematike 
nuk është krejtësisht e qëlluar. 
Mirëpo, ne, si instucion, e shohim të arsyeshme tua 
përkujtojmë autorëve të 
shkrimeve të tilla se në gazetari nuk është çdoherë i 
preferuar senzacioni 
që do ta rrisë tirazhin e gazetës , por përherë duhet 
ti jepet përparësi 
vërtetësisë. Nëse ne, si shoqëri, përpiqemi tu 
ndihmojmë në të gjitha 
format këtyre femrave të lënduara, atëherë ndihmën 
tonë duhet ta orientojmë 
në kahje të tjera, përpjekjet tona duhet ti 
kanalizojmë në forma të 
tjera. Këto femra më së tepërmi do ti ndihmojmë duke 
organizuar tryeza të 
rrumbullakëta, seminare, trajnime për media, ku 
ekspertë të kësaj fushe, 
psikologë, veprimtarë për të drejtat e njeriut, 
përfaqësues eminentë të të 
gjitha konfesioneve fetare të Kosovës, veprimtarë 
lokalë dhe qytetarë të 
vullnetit të mirë do të diskutonin lidhur me këto 
probleme dhe do të 
kërkonin rrugë e mënyra për të ndihmuar që këtyre 
femrave të mos u cenohet 
dinjiteti i tyre moral e njerëzor. Duhet të 
organizohen anketa me shtresa të 
ndryshme të popullsisë, këshillime dhe emisione 
kontakti në radio e TV, 
kurse femrave të dhunuara tu bëhet thirrje që 
dhunimin e tyre të mos e 
konsiderojnë turp të tyre personal, të mos e mohojnë 
veten e tyre nga çdo 
gjë në jetë, sepse ky edhe ka qenë qëllimi i fundit i 
dhunuesve të tyre. 
Dhunimin e tyre duhet ta marrim edhe ne si pjesë të 
luftës së përlyer që ka 
bërë armiku, luftë kjo në të cilën ato nuk janë 
fajtore, por viktima ndër 
më të rëndat. 
Gjatë luftës në Kosovë dikë e ka qëlluar plumbi, dikë 
e ka qëlluar granata, 
dikush është vrarë e masakruar, dikush është gjymtuar 
e dikush është 
zhdukuar apo është arrestuar dhe ende mbahet në 
burgje, dikujt i është 
djegur shtëpia, dikujt i është plaçkitur pasuria e 
dikush është dhunuar. 
Këto nuk janë vepra e veprime turpi të shoqërisë sonë, 
por viktima të kësaj 
lufte të pabarabartë. U bëhet apel familjarëve se 
fshehja e krimit të 
dhunuesve të femrave tona është përkrahje e krimit 
dhe ndihmë që iu bëhet 
dhunuesve serbë. Getoizimi familjar i këtyre femrave, 
nënçmimi dhe 
mospërfillja e problemeve shëndetësore të tyre është 
krim i dyfishtë. 
Braktisja e femrave të dhunuara, aq më tepër dëbimi i 
nënave të dhunuara 
nga shtëpitë dhe familjet e tyre, do të ishte krim mbi 
krimet. 

Prishtinë, 
Naime 
Maçastena  Sherifi

----------

